# 2011 dates set for LE Elk?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Guys, I am embarrased to say I havent been following what is going on with the proposals. Last I heard they were going to let the ML guys start on a Wednesday then Rifle start that Saturday. I can see no way this is fair or right but thats what they proposed. After spending a decade of my life applying for a LE Elk tag I am left wondering if I want to do it with a ML with a range of 150 yards max or wait another five years to draw. :roll: So anyone know if they are going to screw us??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought nothing is set till the board meets at the end of Dec / first of Jan.


-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I know that but if nothing is done to oppose the proposal then it will likely get voted through. Just wondering how racs have been and if there are any new proposals.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You planning on drawing a tag Kyle? I should draw next year on a muzz tag.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Me too. I have 11 points now. I am pretty much 100% for my unit. Just dont want to waste it if I only get 3 days with a lesser weapon then have to compete. I think thats total crap.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not heard of any other ideas to oppose the new dates. Nothing would be set in stone until the board meetings, but you might want to stock up on the Vaseline or KY just in case. 

I do not like all the changes they have in mind but overall I'm in favor of the new dates they have planned. It will change some of my hunting for sure, but we'll all just have to adapt and overcome. In the long run I think it will be better though.

As for whether or not to get the ML tag or wail for the any weapon, I would still go fo rthe ML tag if that is the weapon you like to hunt with the most. Yea, you only get 4 days without the rifle guys, but most of the time the LE tag holders fill their tags in the first 2 days anyway. You will still get to hear them bugle and have a chance to call one in close.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have not heard that. The change I have heard for Muzzy Elk next year is that they want to combine the Muzzy deer and elk hunt so that the elk hunt would be at the end of Sept. with the deer hunt. I like that idea, but don't like it at the same time. I like it for the obvious reason that the elk hunt would be moved up, but what I don't like about it is that I hunt deer and elk in two different areas. If they would give us a month like the bow hunt that would be great, but they won't do that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure they would consider giving muzzy guys a month, but it'd have to come with a 70-80% reduction in tags to keep harvest objectives in line.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't like the dates send a letter to the RAC and Wildlife Board members. Have some sort of idea on how to fit the muzzleloader hunt in like get rid of the day off between the Archery and muzzleloader hunt. Push back or shorten the rifle hunt a few days. Or allow the muzzleloader hunters to use a rifle on the days of the overlap.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sent, letters, been to racs, sent loads of emails, called. I'm after it, hope all the other ML Elk guys are too!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I have not heard that. The change I have heard for Muzzy Elk next year is that they want to combine the Muzzy deer and elk hunt so that the elk hunt would be at the end of Sept. with the deer hunt. I like that idea, but don't like it at the same time. I like it for the obvious reason that the elk hunt would be moved up, but what I don't like about it is that I hunt deer and elk in two different areas. If they would give us a month like the bow hunt that would be great, but they won't do that.


same here . The place i deer hunt has NO elk and the place i elk hunt( Cache ) has few deer . Plus we will only get half the time in the field (only 8 days total) as i understand the changes . NOT a happy camper !!! :x I like it the way it is . I love hunting the elk in Oct/November , its cool/cold , the leaves are gone and being it is very cold at time the elk are on the move , plus many don't like hunting in the cold , so i thin k more people will hunt them the first of oct . ???  I think( ?? ) the combined hunt will have more hunters in the field at once , and the hunt will be worse . IMO But who knows ?? I ruined my back driving truck for 30 years and this may  be my last year hunting big game , so what ever they do i hope it doesn't mess it up for you guys .


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I think if you just simplified the question to say this



Nor-tah said:


> Hey Guys...anyone know if they (the wildlife board) are going to screw us??


I think you would get a resounding "yes" from just about everyone on here.


----------

